# ♥♥ مهم جدا ... احسبها صح



## zezza (22 يوليو 2009)

حوار فى الحب بين عقلى وقلبى 





​أستيقظت ذات صباح وفتحت النافذة ليدخل الضوء حجرتى 
وتلفت فى جميع أركانها 
وجدت نفسى وحيداً 
ليس فقط داخل غرفتى
وجدت نفسى وحيداً فى حياتى

فتحدثت إلىَ قلبى قائلاً :::
لماذا أنت وحيد ؟؟؟
حب فقط ..... وستجد من يملئ حياتك بالسعادة والفرح


لالالالالالالالالا.....لا تستمعى إليه ..... كان هذا صوت عقلى 
فأنت لم يسبق لكى أن احببتى أحداً 
وأنتى سعيدة الآن بدون ذلك الحب




فأنا أعرف أكثر منك
أعرف ما يفعله الحب فى قلوب البشر 
يغيرهم ... فيكون كل منهم أسير لذلك الحب
لو أحبوا من القلب
فأنا أنصحك لا تفكرى فى قلبك ..... أتركيه
فهو خلق لكى ينبض فقط ليعطيكى الحياه
هذا هو عمله


فرد القلب فى حزن وقال له : أهذا هو عملى فقط ؟؟؟
أتعرفنى حقاً؟؟؟
أنا بداخلى الحياة والحياه هى الحب
ألا تعلم هذا ؟؟؟
ألا تعلم أن الحياة التى أعطيها للجسم فى كل نبضه تنطق بالحب ؟
فالبحب نعالج أمور كثيرة فى الحياه
فبدون الحب وبدونى ستجد نفسك وحيداً 
كل الناس سوف تهرب منك 
لأن بدون المحبة والحب لا يساوى الأنسان شيئاً
1 يوحنا 4: 8 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة


فأنا بدون الحب اتحجر
فالمحبة تجعلنى قلب لحمى يحبه الله

وهنا صمت العقل قليلاً .... ووجد أن كلام القلب صحيح
فقال بصوت مرتفع ... الحب من القلب فقط ليس جيداً 
شاركينى الحديث لو أردتى أن تحبى حب حقيقى صادق

وظلا يتناقشان ويتجادلان كثيراً
لكن أنا أردت أن أضع حداً فاصلاً لهذا النقاش
فقلت لهما أسمعا أنتما الأثنين 
أنا أريد فعلاً أن أعيش الحب 
ولكن لابد أن تشاركونى هذا الحب
فلابد أن تتفقا معاً حتى افوز بحب حقيقى وصادق
فيا لكما تفهمانى 
أنى أريدكما كما شاركتونى حياتى احزانى وافراحى
أريد أن اشارككم حبى
وانتم اقرب لى من نفسى
فأنتم ما تتحكمون بى 
فالعقل هو الحكمة : وأن كان أحد تعوزة حكمه فليطلب من الله
وأنت يا قلبى الحب : ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
فيا لكما تتعاونان بداخلى لصنع حب ليس له مثيل
لأنسان أريد أن أشاركة 
فكرة ، طموحة ، احلامة ، نجاحة ، فرحة والمة ، حبه ، حياته كلها 
ليشاركنى فيما تبقى من عمرى
ويكون لى
لى 
الحبيب
الصديق
الأب
الأخ
الزوج




​اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك.


​​

اذكرونى قى صلواتكم​


----------



## monmooon (22 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ​فالعقل هو الحكمة : وأن كان أحد تعوزة حكمه فليطلب من الله
> وأنت يا قلبى الحب : ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
> فيا لكما تتعاونان بداخلى لصنع حب ليس له مثيل
> لأنسان أريد أن أشاركة
> ...



*موضوع رائئئئئئئع في منتهي الجمال 
مرسي لتعب محبتك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع يا زيزا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوعك اكتر من رائع بجد

كل الكلام تحسى انه موجه لكل شخص فينا

مرسى يا قمر وربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

فأنا أعرف أكثر منك
أعرف ما يفعله الحب فى قلوب البشر 
يغيرهم ... فيكون كل منهم أسير لذلك الحب
لو أحبوا من القلب
فأنا أنصحك لا تفكرى فى قلبك ..... أتركيه
فهو خلق لكى ينبض فقط ليعطيكى الحياه
هذا هو عمله



موضوع رائع جداااا يا  زيزا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

> لماذا أنت وحيد ؟؟؟
> حب فقط ..... وستجد من يملئ حياتك بالسعادة والفرح




*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مونمووووون حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر شرفنى مرورك


----------



## وليم تل (22 يوليو 2009)

حقا زيزا
حوار مشوق ورائع
والاروع هو الخروج منة بأتفاق صريح
بتعاون العقل والقلب فى تنقية الحب والتأكد من حقيقتة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداااا يا زيزا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك انت يا كوك على مرورك 
و تشريفك للموضوع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2009)

العقل والقلب قوتان متكاملتان .. لا نستطيع ان نغلب احداهما على الاخرى القلب والعقل قوتان تتوسطان حياتنا

علينا الا نميل لاحداهما كل الميل بل اذا اردنا اتزان هذه الحياه علينا ان نبقى على تلك المسافة دوما فى حالة وسطيه

قد يصدق القلب فى حكمه على بعض الاشياء .. ويصدق العقل فى حكمه على الاخـــرى

وافضل القرارات هى التى يدعمها الاثنان معا فى حالة من التكامل هنا فقط نستطيع ان نقول اننا نخطو اول الخطى نحو الاكتمال

فحين تشارك جميع حواسنا التى وهبنا الخالق العظيم اياها.. وتصبح فى حاله رضا عن اختيارنا ويدعمها الاحساس والادراك
نشعر اننا اتخذنا قرارا صحيحا لن نندم عليه فى يوم من الايام

فالعبرة ليست بترجيح احدهما واعطاءه الغلبه بل للبحث عن اعمالهما معا كى نصل الى غاية المعرفه والحكمة
والتفكير السديد
***********
موضع جميل زيزا ومميز
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> موضوعك اكتر من رائع بجد
> 
> كل الكلام تحسى انه موجه لكل شخص فينا
> 
> مرسى يا قمر وربنا يباركك​



شكرا يا قمرة على مرورك الجميل و مشاركتك الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك



​


----------



## zezza (25 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> فأنا أعرف أكثر منك
> أعرف ما يفعله الحب فى قلوب البشر
> يغيرهم ... فيكون كل منهم أسير لذلك الحب
> لو أحبوا من القلب
> ...



اخويا الغالى مشرفنى مرورك الجميل



​


----------



## lovely dove (25 يوليو 2009)

جميل قوووووووووي يازيزا 

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 

​


----------



## zezza (26 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (27 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا زيزا
> حوار مشوق ورائع
> والاروع هو الخروج منة بأتفاق صريح
> بتعاون العقل والقلب فى تنقية الحب والتأكد من حقيقتة
> ودمتى بود​



ربنا يخليك استاذ وليم الاروع من ده كله هو مرورك


----------



## zezza (28 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااا يا زيزا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## zezza (29 يوليو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> العقل والقلب قوتان متكاملتان .. لا نستطيع ان نغلب احداهما على الاخرى القلب والعقل قوتان تتوسطان حياتنا
> 
> علينا الا نميل لاحداهما كل الميل بل اذا اردنا اتزان هذه الحياه علينا ان نبقى على تلك المسافة دوما فى حالة وسطيه
> 
> ...



كالعادة يا جرجس رد اكتر من رائع 
شكرا اخويا كتيييييييير ربنا يبارك حياتك



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2009)

> *فالعقل هو الحكمة : وأن كان أحد تعوزة حكمه فليطلب من الله
> وأنت يا قلبى الحب : ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
> فيا لكما تتعاونان بداخلى لصنع حب ليس له مثيل
> لأنسان أريد أن أشاركة
> ...


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكرا كتيييييييييير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> فالعقل هو الحكمة : وأن كان أحد تعوزة حكمه فليطلب من الله
> وأنت يا قلبى الحب : ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
> فيا لكما تتعاونان بداخلى لصنع حب ليس له مثيل
> لأنسان أريد أن أشاركة
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكراا جدااا موضوع جميل


----------



## zezza (2 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكرا هابى 
الاجمل هو مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (2 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>



الموضوع نور بمرورك حبيبتى 
تسلميلى


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا بجد*

*ميرسى زيزا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## veronika (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوي يا zeeza
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> جميل قوووووووووي يازيزا
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> 
> ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا جدااا موضوع جميل


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا بجد*
> 
> *ميرسى زيزا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا zeeza
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



شكرا كتييييييييير على مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يحفظك


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
> الرب يرعاكي*​



شكرا يا قمرة 
مرورك هو الاحلى 
يسوع معاكى


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أغسطس 2009)

حلو اوى بجد يازيزا 
ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> حلو اوى بجد يازيزا
> ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## Tota Christ (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع قمممممممممممممممممه فى الجمال تسلم ايدك​ 
ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 أغسطس 2009)

> فقلت لهما أسمعا أنتما الأثنين
> أنا أريد فعلاً أن أعيش الحب
> ولكن لابد أن تشاركونى هذا الحب
> فلابد أن تتفقا معاً حتى افوز بحب حقيقى وصادق
> ...


 
موضوع جميل للغاية 
شكرا زيزا ​


----------



## zezza (9 أغسطس 2009)

tota christ قال:


> موضوع قمممممممممممممممممه فى الجمال تسلم ايدك​
> ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك​



مرورك هو الاروع حبيبتى 
تسلميلى
​


----------



## dodoz (9 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييكى*
*موضوع أكثر من رائع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## العجايبي (10 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل اااااوى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل للغاية
> شكرا زيزا ​


----------



## yousteka (11 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع وحوار جامد يا زيزا

تسلم ايديك

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييكى*
> *موضوع أكثر من رائع*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *جميل اااااوى الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## gogo2210 (13 أغسطس 2009)

هذا حقا من اروع الموضوعات التى قراتها شكرا 



ربنا يباركك[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## SALVATION (13 أغسطس 2009)

> لالالالالالالالالا.....لا تستمعى إليه ..... كان هذا صوت عقلى
> فأنت لم يسبق لكى أن احببتى أحداً
> وأنتى سعيدة الآن بدون ذلك الحب
> 
> ...


_مع كل ما نجنية من الحب من روعه وانتعاش للمشاعر ولكن_
_ اتفق مع العقل_
_رائع موضوعك zezza_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

yousteka قال:


> موضوع رائع وحوار جامد يا زيزا
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2009)

gogo2210 قال:


> هذا حقا من اروع الموضوعات التى قراتها شكرا
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

salvation قال:


> _مع كل ما نجنية من الحب من روعه وانتعاش للمشاعر ولكن_
> _ اتفق مع العقل_
> _رائع موضوعك zezza_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



افهم من كدة يا تونى انك توافق عقلك من غير قلبك؟!!!!!!!!!1

صدقنى الحب ما يستمرش كدة 
حب ب  قلب من غير عقلك  ينتهى بسرعة اول ما مشاعرنا تبرد ........
عقل من غير قلب  ينتهى بسرعة اول ما تصادفنا مشكلة من اللى بنحبه و تتشوش الصورة اللى فى مخنا ليه .......

احسبها صح


----------

